# Kukri



## Steve Smith (Oct 26, 2019)

I had fun with this one. The mosaic pins are 5/16 brass tubing, 1/4" square aluminum tubing with brass, copper and steel rod stock. The woods are stabilized spalted maple burl, quilted sapele and figured Honduran rosewood. Nickel silver sheet stock for the spacers. Needed better lighting for good photos. The sapele is very chatoyant.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## jasonb (Oct 26, 2019)

2nd pic really shows off the handle. Beautifully done! Love the material combination and the grooves.


----------



## Rocking RP (Oct 26, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## Strider (Dec 2, 2019)

Have you tried using it? Gorgeous wood; sapelle might be my favorite!


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 2, 2019)

@Strider haven't used it and don't intend to.


----------



## Strider (Dec 2, 2019)

I see. Planning on making a sheath for it? That would be a cool project :)


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 2, 2019)

@Strider That's a skill I have no interest in acquiring.


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 24, 2019)

Made a stand for it. It will go to my oldest boy as he likes cool knives that have no real purpose.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2019)

Mind-blowing beauty in knives! Stand is a great idea to display the magnificence of the knife! Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Dec 24, 2019)

Beautifully done. Can you adopt me? I like cool knives also and that is one cool knife!!


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 24, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 24, 2019)

That's beautiful.


----------



## TimR (Dec 24, 2019)

Shhhwwwweeeet!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2019)

Very nice- Those Pins are a work of art in themselves


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 25, 2019)

@Mike1950 Thanks. I bought lots of stock from Hobby Lobby and from another modeling hobby store here and at first had a different idea of what I wanted the pins to look like, but the geometry didn't work so I played around with various shapes and materials and sizes and ended up with those. The outer tube is 5/16 diameter so it's a fairly hefty pin. I used brass, copper and steel rod and aluminum square tubing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2019)

That stand is super beautiful. But the knife, well, thats hott....


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 11, 2020)

Incredible attention to detail.


----------

